# B&R Automation Studio



## Robin (10 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Suche die Programmier Software von B&R Automation Sudio zur SPS Programmierung. Hat vielleicht jemend eine zum Verkauf oder weis wo man sie runterladen kann da ich sie für Private zwecke brauche sollte es nicht all zu teuer sein! Danke schon im Vorraus!

Mfg

Robin


----------



## mpexx (11 Januar 2008)

Geh doch mal auf http://www.br-automation.com und frag mal dort direkt an. Es gibt eine Evaluation Version des Programms.


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Januar 2008)

Hei,

wenn du die ältere Version 1.4x bekommst, die ist ohne registrierung. Die neueren Versionen ab 2.x laufen 30Tage ohne reg. und können dann noch mal verlängert werden.

Um in den Genuß der Version zu kommen, mußt du dich auf jeden Fall bei B&R melden, einen Download von der Homepage bekommst du nicht ohne Anmeldung.

Gruß, pt


----------

